# dart frogs nocturnal?



## i love dart frogs (Nov 20, 2011)

i am new to dart frogs trying to get my tank up to par but still do not know what type of dart to put in it. i like the leucs and citronella but need to know weather their nocturnal or not and if they call excessively (my 17 year old step brother is a whiner and so the frogs cant be to loud at night but can call till their throats turn purple during the day) 

which frogs out of the two listed above are the best for breeding?

and also does anyone know of a good breeder that will ship to canada?



thanks, bayley


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

Bayley
They are diurnal, but the leucs have a loud call.

Tinctorius are your best bet I think for large, bold, easy and quiet

Shawn


----------



## B-NICE (Jul 15, 2011)

They shut down at night. Lecu's are usually the noobs choice of dart.


----------



## i love dart frogs (Nov 20, 2011)

thanks shawn i think i am going to go with leucs i like them better
but i also wanted to know what type of plants they might like




bayley


----------



## oddlot (Jun 28, 2010)

Leucs love to climb so you want to use broad leafed sturdy plants.They will climb all over them and sometimes breed on the leaves.Philodendron are easy, cheap, and do well in the viv.

Lou


----------



## i love dart frogs (Nov 20, 2011)

thanks lou, i did have a philodedren in my tank but it did not do very well.
do you have any other sygestions









bayley


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

I think you need to find out what was wrong with your setup that did not allow the philodendron to thrive. Philodendron/Pothos are some of the easiest to grow plants that we put in our vivs. Perhaps you did not have an appropriate lighting system or substrate? You need to figure that out first because other plants are not going to be any easier.


----------



## i love dart frogs (Nov 20, 2011)

tahnsk doug what substrate do you recommend i use coco fiber.
did the philodendrien not thrive becuase i just used clippings/
i still have the philodendren but the leaves are looking a little white do you think i should plant the hole thing in the eco earth still or get a new one







thanks bayley


----------



## oddlot (Jun 28, 2010)

I agree with Doug,philos and pothos are the most hardy plants we use,which is one reason I elected it,that and it is good for what you want to use it for.If you are having a problem with them there is definitely something wrong.What kind of lighting and how much water are you using? 

Lou


----------



## B-NICE (Jul 15, 2011)

Photos dont need much light, and I've left mine bear root in water b4.


----------



## oddlot (Jun 28, 2010)

Coco fiber is ok,alot of guys use abg mix.Are you using clippings with nodules on them or just the leaves?The nodules will root into the substrate.If you just put them in recently they may wilt a little and bounce back.If you have a whole plant use a decent size cutting .Once the plant takes off you will be trimming it back often.

Lou


----------



## oddlot (Jun 28, 2010)

B-NICE said:


> Photos dont need much light, and I've left mine bear root in water b4.


photos need light or they don't develop 

Lou


----------



## i love dart frogs (Nov 20, 2011)

hi i use a uv light ment for bearded dragons and a infa red light 
am i using the wrong kind or is something wrong
i just planted the philo clipping in water untile they rooted then i planted them write in the coco fiber






bayley


----------



## oddlot (Jun 28, 2010)

Most clippings will root better when planted with good lighting.

Lou


----------



## oddlot (Jun 28, 2010)

How much are you watering?If they are rooted they should take off pretty well.When did you plant it?

Lou


----------



## i love dart frogs (Nov 20, 2011)

well is the light im usig good


----------



## i love dart frogs (Nov 20, 2011)

i palnted it about a month ago but it started to die so i pulled it out and got ride of it


----------



## i love dart frogs (Nov 20, 2011)

i watered it 1 WEEK


----------



## oddlot (Jun 28, 2010)

I don't think you need the infrared light.The other light should be fine for the plant.How does the soil feel?wet/damp/dry?

Lou


----------



## i love dart frogs (Nov 20, 2011)

i am going to get some supplies today so can youlet me know if im using the wrong lighting or whats wrong so i know what to get 







thanks bayley


----------



## oddlot (Jun 28, 2010)

If you started it in water then only water once a week it is probably too dry.I would mist it every day.

Lou


----------



## i love dart frogs (Nov 20, 2011)

its damp.
my temp write now is at 63 degrees f and i turned the lights on 1 hour ago thats with the red light so if i take it away my tank will not be warm enough


----------



## oddlot (Jun 28, 2010)

Is the light you are using a strip light or basking light?

Lou


----------



## oddlot (Jun 28, 2010)

Do you have a drainage layer?

Lou


----------



## i love dart frogs (Nov 20, 2011)

i use the infa red basking light i supose 
yes i have a thine layer of gravel for drainege


----------



## i love dart frogs (Nov 20, 2011)

so do you know what the problem is


----------



## oddlot (Jun 28, 2010)

I use a strip light on all of my tanks with plant uvb bulbs.They also throw off heat.What did the plant look like?Did it yellow/wilt/or mush?

Lou


----------



## i love dart frogs (Nov 20, 2011)

what palnt the philo and what do you mean by mush wilt and yellow


----------



## oddlot (Jun 28, 2010)

Yes ,the plant that you said was dieing.What did it look like to make you say it was dieing?Did it turn Yellow,Did it wilt,did it get mushy?

Lou


----------



## i love dart frogs (Nov 20, 2011)

so do you breed frogs


----------



## i love dart frogs (Nov 20, 2011)

it turned
white and yellow
why


----------



## oddlot (Jun 28, 2010)

Yes ,darts,mantellas,snakes ,day geckos,leopard geckos.....

Lou


----------



## i love dart frogs (Nov 20, 2011)

what does that mean


----------



## Neontra (Aug 16, 2011)

Plants need white light, if the bulb is not a white florescent they will die. An infrared bulb does'nt give off any light for the plants


----------



## oddlot (Jun 28, 2010)

I'm still thinking (without seeing it) that it needed more water.I can't be sure but if you started it in water and only watered it once a week that could be the problem.If it turned mushy I would say too much water.Try putting a clipping or two directly in the coco fiber and mist it once or twice a day.Use a decent size clipping.

Lou


----------



## i love dart frogs (Nov 20, 2011)

hey if your still hear my friend just opened my tank then closed it as a joke after i told him not to and when he close it my frogs arm got jammed in it i just walked in and got her out of their she is still alive but her arm is dangling around and she is un able to move will it heal what should i do


----------



## oddlot (Jun 28, 2010)

Sorry to hear that.That is not a good thing.The leg is most definitely broken.I don't know that there is anything you or a vet could do(but I'm not a vet).You can call your vet and see what they say,but between the stress and the injury it doesn't look good.If it can't move it can't eat!

Lou


----------



## i love dart frogs (Nov 20, 2011)

she can move just not that leg


----------



## NVfrogger (Apr 10, 2011)

That does not sound good. If the frogs arm is dangling probably means its broken, i am not a vet but probably pretty hard to fix a frogs broken arm.


----------



## i love dart frogs (Nov 20, 2011)

my knows and he said even though i promised to keep her alive till christmas he knows it wasnt me so i can still get darts


----------



## oddlot (Jun 28, 2010)

I don't think there is a lot that can be done.Again your vet is your(it's) best bet. Unfortunately the stress level and trauma is going to be high,so as bad as it sounds ,it doesn't look good!

Lou


----------



## i love dart frogs (Nov 20, 2011)

nv frogger your probably right my dad says we should wait untile she dies though instead of getting ride of her now just incase do you think she might pull through


----------



## i love dart frogs (Nov 20, 2011)

thanks lou but i dont know a vet that could work with frogs and if their was one that could i would end up paying alot of money for it. i mean i was selling her back to the pet store before i get darts but i thout i would of had at least another couple weeks with her


----------



## Shohin (Sep 21, 2011)

This whole thread has been very disturbing.

-Troy


----------



## Enlightened Rogue (Mar 21, 2006)

After reading this thread, I don`t know if I want to laugh,cry or jump off my roof.

I`ll get back to you on which one I decide.

John


----------

